# Subwoofer platzieren



## MikePilz (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute 

ich hab mal eine Frage:
ich habe vor, mir demnächst das Logitech Z906 Surround Sound Systen zu holen. Wo platziere ich am besten den Subwoofer? Links oder rechts neben dem Schreibtisch. Er hat auf der rechten Seite eine Öffnung für den Bass.

Grüßle
Michi


----------



## Tommi1 (12. Januar 2014)

Ganz einfach.
Probier beide Seiten aus. Und da wo es sich am besten anhört, stellst Du ihn hin.


----------



## Dartwurst (13. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du die Öffnung frei lassen. Ansonsten hast Du nur brummen. Wenn nur links und rechts vom Schreibtisch die Optionen sind dann rechts.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

Bist Du denn sicher mit dem Z906? Surround scheint mir bei deinem Zimmer bzw. Setting keinen so großen Sinn zu machen - die Boxen vorne sind dann sehr nah bei Dir, die hinten aber ein gutes Stück weit weg...   ^^ und wenn du doch unbedingt willst: nur für Games oder auch für Filme? bei Games: wenn es sein muss zB wegen Ortung, okay... für Filme aber: lieber von dem Geld Stereo nehmen und dann halt bei den wenigen Dingen, wo "von hinten" auch Sound kommen würde, nichts haben, aber dafür insgesamt einen viel besseren Sound als mit Surround zum gleichen Preis


----------



## Gringo (13. Januar 2014)

Auch wenns nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, Zimmer aufräumen nicht vergessen...


----------



## stevie4one (13. Januar 2014)

Prinzipiell ist der Standort des Subwoofers egal, da tiefe Bässe vom Ohr nicht geortet werden können, sprich du kannst nicht hören woher der Bass kommt (ansonsten kommt der Sub meist zwischen die Front-Boxen, hier links (da rechts die Schallöffnung)). Bei deinen Stellmöglichkeiten würde ich aber auch eher in Richtung 2.0 oder 2.1 System tendieren.

Auch ja, Zimmer aufräumen wäre natürlich auch eine Option.


----------



## soth (13. Januar 2014)

Nein, prinzipiell ist der Standort des Subwoofers keinesfalls egal, selbiger gehört dorthin, wo er sich am besten anhört! Wo das ist, musst der Themenersteller selbst austesten.
Wo die Membran hinzeigt ist hingegen ziemlich egal, da tiefe Frequenzen kugelförmig abgestrahlt werden.


----------



## mmayr (13. Januar 2014)

Hab das gleiche Soundsystem. Bin damit voll zufrieden.
Laut der letzten Print sollte das Loch im Sub ohnehin zugestopft werden. Klingt angeblich besser .


----------



## stevie4one (13. Januar 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Nein, prinzipiell ist der Standort des Subwoofers keinesfalls egal, selbiger gehört dorthin, wo er sich am besten anhört! Wo das ist, musst der Themenersteller selbst austesten. Wo die Membran hinzeigt ist hingegen ziemlich egal, da tiefe Frequenzen kugelförmig abgestrahlt werden.


 
Aha, warum empfehlen dann alle Hersteller und Seiten im Netz eine Aufstellung des Sub in einer Linie zwischen den Front-Lautsprechern und geben den Hinweis, dass die Schallöffnung nicht verdeckt werden soll? Das soll natürlich ein Probehören nicht verhindern ...

Zitat Teufel:
_Der Standort des Subwoofers ist bei einer empfohlenen Trennfrequenz von unter/gleich 120 Hz frei wählbar und beeinflusst die übrigen Lautsprecher nicht. Ideal ist eine Platzierung innerhalb der geraden Strecke zwischen den beiden Front-Satelliten._

Zitat T-Online:
_Die wichtigste Grundregel: Sorgen Sie dafür, dass sich der Schall frei entfalten kann. Vor der Box für die Bässe haben weder eine Zimmerpflanze noch ein Sessel oder andere störende Gegensände Platz. Natürlich ist es verlockend, die Box in eine Ecke des Zimmers zu verbannen. Doch hier ist der Klang nicht optimal. Besser geeignet sind Plätze in der Nähe der kleineren Lautsprecher. Das sorgt für einen besonders satten Klang und viel Volumen. Als Faustegel können Sie sich merken: Je kleiner die Satelliten sind, desto näher sollte der Subwoofer an sie heran rücken._

Zitat Wikipedia:
_Da Subwoofer in der Praxis in Abhängigkeit von der Flankensteilheit (typisch sind 6 bis 24 dB/Oktave) der verwendeten Frequenzweiche aber auch höhere Frequenzanteile abstrahlen, sollte ein Subwoofer zwischen den vorderen Satellitenboxen in ungefähr gleichem Abstand wie diese zum Hörplatz aufgestellt werden, um ein optimales Klangbild zu erreichen._


----------



## soth (13. Januar 2014)

Und was möchtest du mir damit jetzt sagen, bzw. inwiefern soll sich das von meiner Aussage unterscheiden?

Die Subwoofer-/Lautsprecheraufstellung ist komplett individuell, abhängig vom Raum, Hörer und Schallwandler, sowie Ansteuerung, das ist (für mich) nichts Neues. 
Genau deshalb sind alle Empfehlungen außer "Ausprobieren" auch nicht viel wert.


----------



## Tommi1 (13. Januar 2014)

@Stevie:

Natürlich kannst Du einen Subwoofer hinhauen, wo Du willst.
Aber wenn Du ordentlichen Sound und auch den passenden Druck willst, hilft nur ausprobieren.

Hab das damals, bei meiner HeimKinoanlage (von Teufel) so gemacht, daß ich den Sub an den Platz gestellt habe, wo ich beim Musik hören / Filme schauen immer sitzte.
Dann bin ich nach vorne, wo er hin sollte (also zwischen die normalen Lautsprecher), und hab nach Gehör geschaut, wo er am besten und druckvollsten klingt. Und dort hab ich ihn dann hingestellt.
Wenn man es nicht macht, entstehen ganz schnell Basslöcher oder der Bass fängt klanglich an zu dröhnen.
So ist der Bass ja auch nicht im ganzen Raum gleich.
Dann geht man mal durch den Raum und schon merkt man, das 1 Meter, vom optimalen Platz, auf einmal der Bass rapide abgenommen hat.
Geht man noch nen Meter weiter, dann dröhnt der Bass wie bekloppt.


----------



## MikePilz (13. Januar 2014)

also ich glaub ich komm um das ausprobieren nicht rum 
aber macht es denn einen unterschied, ob das loch an die seitenwand des schreibtisches zeigt, oder an die zimmerwand?


----------



## soth (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, tut es, wobei das abhängig vom Abstand zur Wand auch wieder Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Tommi1 (13. Januar 2014)

Das Bassreflexrohr und eine Wand zu spielen ist nicht so gut. Sollte schon in eine offene Richtung "ausblasen".

Plazier ihn einfach mal rechts (zwischen Wand und Schreibtisch), las die Membrane gegen die Wand spielen (sollte ja genug Platz sein) und das Bassreflexrohr noch vorne und hör mal wie es sich anhört.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

Und mit "gut anhören" ist bloß nicht das Setting gemeint, bei dem es "so krass" wummert


----------



## DBTopper (14. Januar 2014)

Erstmal um viel überlegung zu ersparen hast du sowieso keine große wahl was die position des Subwoofers
angeht den das Kabel der Station ist nicht sonderlich lang das gleiche gilt für das Kabel zum PC, und da ich
mal davon ausgehe das du die Station auf deinem schreibtisch haben willst wird der Standort des Sub´s zwangläufig links bzw rechts neben deinen
Schreibtisch sein. Wenn ich mich nicht irre war das Bassreflexrohr Rechts also solltest du den Sub auch am besten
rechts daneben stellen damit der nicht unter den Schreibtisch schallt.

Außerdem solltest du die Frontboxen schön weit auseinander aufstellen und an die Wand hängen genauso wie die hinteren Boxen damit ein halbwegs vernünftiges Surround felling aufkommt.
Würde einfach den schwarzen bereich nutzen an der wand ein Box bei der wand rechts und die andere an der grenze von Schwarz - Orange, das gleich dann vom abstand auf die rückwand übertragen.
Einfach fürn paar Euro ein paar billige Wandhalter kaufen, einfach bei ebay mal nach "wandhalterung teufel" suchen für 9,95€ das paar, also 4 stück 20€ schön aus metall 
und wenn die schrauben nicht passen einfach im baumarkt passende suchen.


Aber ums nochmal richtig zu erklären.
Der Subwoofer "kann" frei aufgestellt werden.
Damit das aber geht sind gewisse dinge zu beachten, die da wäre:


Um  den Sub kompeltt frei aufstellen zu können muss der Crossover, also der  Trennpunkt wann der Tiefton von den satelliten Boxen auf den Sub  übergeht
bei ca. 80 hz liegen, das wäre optimalwert. Beim Z906 dürfte der wert bei ca. 200 hz bis 150 hz liegen da die kleinen satelliten nicht einmal ansatzweise solchen tiefton meistern können.
Warum ist das wichtig? Ganz einfach alles über 80 hz kann das Menschliche Ohr orten, als beispiel wenn der Subwoofer hinter einem stehen würde
und im Film eine explosion im Front bereich stattfindet würde der normale ton von vornekommen aber aber alles was die satelliten nicht mehr schaffen sprich alles ab 150 hz und abwärts würde
auf einmal von hinten kommen bzw von der seite wenn der Subwoofer an der seite stehen würde. Und das würde den hörer Irritieren.

Wenn man nun ein Soundsystem hätte was diese magische 80hz grenze meistern kann und man wirklich den Subwoofer hinter sich aufstellen wollen würde müsste er
aber auch eine Phasenumkehr beherrschen. Den die Membranen der Front Satelliten und die des Subwoofer sollten sich in optimalfall synchron bewegen.
Beispiel: Der Subwoofer steht im Frontbereich, also bewegen sich die Membranen vom den Boxen und dem Subwoofer gleichzeitig nach vorne und dann nach hinten(oder wars andererum...egal)das wären dann 0°.
Steht der Sub nun hinten und hätte keine Phasenumkehr würde sich die Membranen aber aufeinander zubewegen was aber zu zeitlichen differenzen beim ton führt und irgendwo falsch klingt.
Deshalb kann man bei guten Subwoofer immer per schalter oder drehregler die Phasen umkehren (also 180° einstellung) und somit bewegen sich die membranen der frontboxen und des
Sub´s wieder synchron (also Frontboxen Membran nach vorne und Sub diesesmal nach hinten).

Zudem sollte der Subwoofer am besten 30 cm von der Wand entfernt stehen und frei,  also nichts im weg damit sich der Ton frei entfalten kann.
Er sollte  nicht unbedingt in einer ecke stehen da es dadurch zu unangenehmen  dröhenen kommen kann (was bei musik hier und da gut klingen kann z.b techno, dubstep hardstyle etc.), zudem
kann sich der Tiefton aufschaukeln was auch  ein unangenehmer Nebeneffekt ist. Stehende Wellen sind noch ein weiteres Problem aber darauf geh ich jetzt mal nicht näher ein.
Solltest du "nur" Musik hören  kannst du den Subwoofer durchaus in eine ecke stellen und das  Bassreflexrohr sollte dann auch richtung Wand zeigen (abstand zur wand  10-15cm zur entfaltung des Schalls)
Der Bass wird viel mächtiger, dröhnender und kräftiger und der Sub klingt um bis  zu 9dB lauter, für Musik druchaus geil für Filme ehr weniger da das  mächtige überdröhnen durchaus stören kann gerade bei Dialogen.

Natürlich sind auch Räumliche eigenschaften zu berücksichtigen den jeder Raum klingt anders. 

MFG DBTopper


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

Der erste komplett korrekte Beitrag.

Aus den oben genannten Gründen ist vom Logitröötsystem abzuraten, da das System aufgrund seiner winzigen Satelliten die niedrige Trennfrequenz, die notwendig ist damit der Sub nicht geortetet wird, gar nicht darstellen kann.

Wenn Du wirklich ein gutes System haben willst mußt Du entweder mehr anlegen oder auf 2.0/2.1 umschwenken.

Syrincs M3-220 Monitorsystem


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2014)

Nö, der Beitrag ist nicht korrekt, bei einer Übernahmefrequenz von 80Hz kann, zumindest ich, den Sub noch ganz problemlos orten. Die optimale Übernahmefrequenz muss es auch noch lange nicht sein.
Die Phase muss auch immer eingestellt werden, egal wo der Subwoofer steht. Dröhnen als toll zu bezeichnen ist auch... Geschmacksache und "am besten" müssen die 30cm Wandabstand auch keinesfalls sein.


----------



## DBTopper (14. Januar 2014)

Du kannst 80 hz orten soth?  Dann bist du ein naturtalent würde ich sagen mir ist es nichtmal  gelungen beim probehören den M 12000 SW THX zu orten und das ist ein  Monster von Subwoofer.

Also was die Trennfrequenz angeht würde ich sagen ist es schon "der Beste" wert da selbst THX diesen wert benutzt für die Hochwertigen Heimkino und Kino Systeme, und deren auflagen
für THX Select 2 und THX Ultra 2 und natürlich die Kino Lizenzen sind was das angeht knallhart. 

Auch viele Kino´s nutzten als beispiel Subwoofer oder Lautsprecher die die  THX Norm erfüllen oder gar haben, den: (zitat aus wikipedia: In vielen Filmtheater, insbesondere in den Multiplex-Kinos, sind dennoch THX-lizenzierte Komponenten eingebaut, denn deren Qualität ist unbestritten). Auch wenn sie die Lizenz nicht kaufen damit sie es aushängen können weil se verdammt teuer sind.
Sind nicht umsonst die Besten Soundspezialsiten was hochwertiges Heimkino und Kino angeht.

Wobei ich zugeben muss das auch viele auf 50 Hz schwören aber gut kein wunder den ab da ist sowieso keine ortung mehr möglich.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit der THX Liznenz die das Z906 hat, die kann jedes system bekommen die 5 baugleiche Satelliten hat.

Bei kleinen Subwoofer wie beim Logitech muss ich dir schon recht geben, da sind die 30 cm Wandabstand nicht umbedingt notwendig. Das ist mehr bei Downfire Sub´s optimal da die ja nach unten strahlen.



MFG DBTopper


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

DBTopper schrieb:


> Auch viele Kino´s nutzten als beispiel Subwoofer oder Lautsprecher die die THX Norm erfüllen oder gar haben, den: (zitat aus wikipedia: In vielen Filmtheater, insbesondere in den Multiplex-Kinos, sind dennoch THX-lizenzierte Komponenten eingebaut, denn deren Qualität ist unbestritten).


 Ach ja, Wikipedia, die Quelle von verlässlichen neutralen Fachleuten... 

THX ist einfach nur in Zertifikat, dass bestimmte technische Voraussetzungen abfragt - trotzdem kann ein Produkt ohne THX-Zertifikat besser klingen als ein anderes mit. Es gibt nur quasi ne Art Mindeststandard vor, nicht mehr und nicht weniger - und für Kinos sind dann völlig andere als für zu Hause, da ist das Logitech z906 der beste Beweis: wenn es im Kino SO klingen würde wie per z906 zu Hause, selbst wie ein absolut optimal aufgestelltes Z906 in einem definitiv nicht zu großem Raum, dann wäre THX für Kinos ein Witz  grad bei den PC-Lautsprechern ist THX eher ein reines Marketingsiegel, auch wenn das z906 für seinen Preis natürlich kein "Schrott" ist.


Wegen der Ortung: es hängt doch sicher auch von der Lautstärke ab - je lauter, desto mehr ist der Bass halt "überall", da kannst Du dann kaum mehr orten. Ob man dann nun 60, 80 oder 100Hz noch orten kann und wie gut (ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob man nun orten kann "genau da hinten steht er" oder ob man nur orten kann, dass er wohl "eher links" stehe), ist wieder eine andere Frage. Und durch Reflexionen könnten eine Ortung ohnehin nur scheinbar stattfinden. Wenn ich aus meinem Wohnzimmer rausgehe, scheint der Bass links neben der Tür herzukommen, obwohl der Sub in der Situationen 4m hinter mir rechts steht...


----------



## DBTopper (14. Januar 2014)

HEHE ja gut Wikipedia ist nicht der neutralste anlaufpunkt

Das THX zertifikat was das Z906 hat kannste auch in die tonne treten das is nur das standard ding was baugleich speaker voraussetzt mehr nicht und somit total für den Popo aber das sagte ich ja schon


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2014)

Nein ich bin kein Naturtalent, aber a) können die meisten Menschen, wenn auch mit etwas Konzentration, 80Hz noch orten und b) ist die Flankensteilheit nuneinmal nicht unendlich groß.

Was die sinnvollen THX-Lizenzen (Ultra2 und Select2) angeht: 
Dort sind viele sinnvolle Dinge hinterlegt, aber der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, vor allem im Heimbereich, alles in Stein zu meißeln nicht. Die 80Hz sind so ein Beispiel, die Vorgaben für die Abstrahlcharakteristiken sind daheim auch relativ uninteressant. Und auch wenn THX viele gute Ansätze beinhaltet, über die Klangqualität sagt das alles nicht viel aus.


----------



## DBTopper (14. Januar 2014)

wollte eigentlich auch nur auf den Punkt hinaus das selbst die 80 hz für den besten wert halten, und ich denke mal die werden sich dabei was gedacht haben


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2014)

Ja, sie setzen die Trennfrequenz so hoch wie nötig und so niedrig wie möglich an. 
Dann kann man die Lautsprecher auf Maximalpegel und Kennschalldruck trimmen und die Subs immer noch relativ frei platzieren, weil die Ortung den allermeisten Hörern in diesem Bereich schon nicht mehr leicht fällt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Man darf halt nicht den Fehler machen und vergessen, dass THX keine unabhängige Behörde ist, die nur für die Konsumenten handelt, sondern immer noch eine kommerzielle Firma ist. Die wollen ihre Zertifikate ja auch verkaufen - die dürfen natürlich die Grenzen nicht zu lasch ziehen, sonst werden die unglaubwürdig, aber sicher werden manche Dinge auch etwas großzügiger festgelegt, damit die Hersteller nicht nur 2-3 ihrer Top-Produkte einreichen. Ein reines Konsumenten-Zertifikat wäre da sicher nen Tick strenger.

Mit einer tieferen Frequenz als 80Hz wären halt sicher auch etliche der beliebten "Surroundanlagen" mit ihren Mini-Boxen, wo der Sub einfach unterstützen MUSS, von THX von vornherein ausgeschlossen, und THX will natürlich auch den Herstellern etwas entgegenkommen, denn wenn die Bedingungen zu hoch sind, reicht kaum jemand sein Produkt zur "Prüfung" ein  

Wäre THX eine Firma, die bei Pharmaprodukten bestätigt, dass sie von der Qualität her "gut genug" sind, wäre man sicher kritischer und würde genauer hinterfragen, was denn nun "gut genug" ist


----------



## MikePilz (15. Januar 2014)

Also bis jetzt benutze ich diese boxen hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-S100BLACK-S100-Stereo-Lautsprecher-schwarz/dp/B0007LOYMM
und die sind trotz ihrer kleinen membran echt genial.
und die halten auch echt alles aus, sind seit bestimmt seid 5 Jahren im Dauereinsatz. un mit Dauereinsatz meine ich min 12 h pro Tag. Die haben bis jetzt alle Boxen überlebt, die ich immer wieder hatte.
genau wie diese maus (hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber egal):
Amazon.de: speed link sl6121sbk minnit 3button micro mouse
ich will ja hier auch keine Disko oder kein Kino aufmachen  Und die nachbarn die drüber bzw. daneben wohnen nicht zum Mond oder eeine Straße weiter Katapultieren ;D


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (15. Januar 2014)

Auf jedenfall LINKS! Man stellt Subwoofer auf keinen Fall in Ecken


----------



## soth (15. Januar 2014)

Herbboy, es wurde aber explizit von THX Select II und Ultra gesprochen, alle anderen THX Zertifikate sind ziemlich uninteressant und deren Anforderungen erfüllt z.B. ein Z906 (und auch der Raum des TE) nicht im geringsten.
Für diese beiden Zertifikate müssen Schallwandler, Elektronik und der Raum schon eine gewisse (hohe) Güte aufweisen, ein Lautsprecher ohne Zertifikat ist deshalb aber nicht unbedingt schlecht(er) und die Lautsprecher der THX Systeme nicht das klangliche Ende.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

soth schrieb:


> ein Lautsprecher ohne Zertifikat ist deshalb aber nicht unbedingt schlecht(er) und die Lautsprecher der THX Systeme nicht das klangliche Ende.


Eben, aber man sollte eben nicht meinen, dass THX = optimal ist UND eben nicht vergessen, dass THX ja auch was dran verdient, beauftragt zu werden - ZU streng sind deren Kriterien daher im Zweifel nicht, man sollte daher einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass das, was THX sagt, quasi das Wort Gottes der Klangwelt ist  

 Um mehr geht es ja gar nicht. Als Beispiel eben auch das mit 80Hz: nur weil THX 80Hz als Basstrennlinie festlegt, heißt das eben nicht, dass der Bass ab da wirklich für den Durchschnittskunden "unortbar" ist.


----------



## MikePilz (15. Januar 2014)

Um jetzt noch mal zum subwoofer zurück zu kommen, egal wie gut das ganze jetzt ist. ist es eher besser wenn er in der ecke steht und in richtung einer mauer schallt oder eher links/mittig vom raum und gegen die holzseitenwand des schreibtisches schallt? Und JA dazwisch ist dann platz


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

MikePilz schrieb:


> Um jetzt noch mal zum subwoofer zurück zu kommen, egal wie gut das ganze jetzt ist. ist es eher besser wenn er in der ecke steht und in richtung einer mauer schallt oder eher links/mittig vom raum und gegen die holzseitenwand des schreibtisches schallt? Und JA dazwisch ist dann platz




 Also, idR wird empfohlen, dass der Sub zwischen den beiden Frontboxen steht, und das "Rohr" halt nicht in Richtung einer Fläche. Aber je nach Zimmer und Sitzweite musst Du es halt einfach mal testen. zB wenn Du da jetzt nah am Tisch sitzt und der Sub vor Deinen Beinen steht, macht das natürlich nicht so viel Sinn    bei nem größeren Raum würde man für dne optimalen Standort am besten seinen Sitzplatz tesweise mit dem Sub tauschen, also: Sub auf Deinen Sitzplatz stellen, zB Musik abspielen und dann am Boden "rumkrabbeln" - da, wo du den Sub am besten wahrnimmst, sollte der dann später stehen. Zumindest ungefähr. Wenn Du aber eh nur zB 3 Orte hast, wo der stehen könnte, dann geh einfach die 3 Positionen durch


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (15. Januar 2014)

MikePilz schrieb:


> Um jetzt noch mal zum subwoofer zurück zu kommen, egal wie gut das ganze jetzt ist. ist es eher besser wenn er in der ecke steht und in richtung einer mauer schallt oder eher links/mittig vom raum und gegen die holzseitenwand des schreibtisches schallt? Und JA dazwisch ist dann platz


 
Nochmal zum 2ten, ein Subwoofer stellt man nie in eine Ecke. Da er dort nur dröhnt was man wenn man auch nur ein bisschen Wert auf guten Klang legt vermeiden sollte!


----------

